# It's amazing, it's new...



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

It's my new daughter. She was born on Wednesday, January 25 at 8:12 p.m. Her name is Ravenna Georgia, she was 5 lb. 11 oz., 19 1/4 inches long, and has daddy wrapped around her little finger already. We got home Friday afternoon and this is the first chance I've had at the computer. So, yeah. I'm a dad. This is the neatest thing I've ever seen/done. I don't know how to describe it. So, yeah.:smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome Baby! 








Congratulations to you and your wife on this happy occasion! Were those fireworks I saw in the sky towards Madison??


----------



## ani (Jun 11, 2004)

congratulations! i have a five year old son and i can tell you it never changes- i still watch him sleep and wonder how he can be so amazing - and MINE!

you are in for the most wonderful years of your life!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Blue,
Congratualtions!!
I can't agree with you more! The experience is pretty undiscribable. We were blessed with one,14yrs.ago. The feeling doesn't change.
pan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congratulations! It's a wonderful thing to have a child, you're in for a great time. All the best of luck in the world to you and your wife! BTW nice name!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

How wonderful of you to share this great news with us!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats, Another great chef born.:chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The days are long, the years are short. Enjoy every moment!! Many, many blessings on your home. Congratulations.


----------

